# Thoughts on these Boer Does



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering if you could tell me what you thought on these Boer does. Pros and Cons. Thanks in Advanced, the solid red, and first traditional are 100% coming two year olds. The White one is an 88% two year old. The last is a 100% coming yearling.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

sorry about the weird shots, they weren't too happy to be tied up. LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't pin point good or bad but the white girl is my favorite out of them all  she's very pretty.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks, she is one of my Favorites too. She and the second Traditional are the thickest.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And she looks tall. I was looking at the panel they are against. And I bet the last one will end up being taller too. She's not much shorter then the other ones and she's a year younger. I like them all just the white really stands out to me  but like I said I can't pin point pros and cons lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea, they have different sires. She is huge. And so thick!!! She is a really good doe in my opinion.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the last doe's profile and bone the most, but I wish she was a bit wider in the front. The white doe looks the widest. They all look bright and happy!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you, I had a feeling that the white one was good; but its kind of hard to judge your own goats  . And I for got to mention the white is a 12% Nigora. Its been about a month since I took these photos and the last one has blossomed since. And the firs traditional has come out nicely.


----------

